

Holiday by MooresCloud. Programmable fairy lights — with a full REST API - ParadisoShlee
http://holiday.moorescloud.com/

======
bigiain
Heh - check out the text on the circuit board mask just under the 8 pin header
on the edge that's at the top in the image on the dev blog page:
[http://dev.moorescloud.com/2013/05/28/holiday-hardware-
at-a-...](http://dev.moorescloud.com/2013/05/28/holiday-hardware-at-a-glance/)

Nice! (you'll probably need to click through to the large version of the image
to read it)

------
ParadisoShlee
[http://dev.moorescloud.com/2013/05/28/holiday-hardware-
at-a-...](http://dev.moorescloud.com/2013/05/28/holiday-hardware-at-a-glance/)

